# speaker wire and video cable placement



## gps4 (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm trying to configure my in wall wiring so that it will come out of the wall behind my sideboard buffet cabinet. I want to run the hdmi and composite cables between the same studs in the wall as the speaker wires and out the same gang box brush plate. Will I have interference noise in the speaker wires from the video cables.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

No, those are both low level signals and you shouldn't have an issue. Powerline interference is the most commonly worried about, though even that is rarely noticeable. Just run your low-level signals perpendicular to your powerlines if needed.


----------



## mnhokie (Dec 2, 2008)

Make sure you plan for the right boxes where you pass the cables through the wall as well. Those HDMI cables tend to require a fair amount of space to pull through a box with several other cables.

Also, be sure and test ALL of your cables first before you put them in the wall. Nothing like running cables only to find out after drywall that one didn't work.

Good luck!


----------

